# GNC Ultra Nourish-Hair is working too well...



## Miss AJ (Feb 14, 2010)

...cuz I feel like I'm shaving every 20 minutes    I kind of expected that cuz I'm already pretty hairy but holy potatoes this is ruhdicalous (intentional typo there cuz it's more than just ridiculous lol).  I've been taking them since January 12 and I just recently added an extra 1,000 mcg of biotin cuz I need to use them up before they expire.  



Side note:  For the ladies who have always had long hair, are you hairy everywhere else too?


----------



## ms.blue (Feb 14, 2010)

I use take 1000 mg of msm and 5000 mcg of biotin and the side effect from them was a hairy beast lol.  I was growing hair everywhere, in places where there was no hair there was hair.  I even found one hair growing in the middle of my forehead!  Waxing was costing me to much but the reason I stopped was due to the fact of 1. I was taking to much pills and 2.  It was causing to much breakouts.


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 14, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> I use take 1000 mg of msm and 5000 mcg of biotin and the side effect from them was a hairy beast lol. I was growing hair everywhere, in places where there was no hair there was hair. I even found one hair growing in the middle of my forehead! Waxing was costing me to much but the reason I stopped was due to the fact of 1. I was taking to much pills and 2. *It was causing to much breakouts*.


 


My skin has cleared up since taking the GNC.  My skin hasn't been this smooth since I was 11


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 14, 2010)

Biotin broke me out horrendously are you acne prone? I'd love to try nourish hair but I've been too scared to try anything since my nightmare experience with Biotin


----------



## CarolinaGal (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, I've never had a problem obtaining APL if you consider that long. And yeah...I'm hairy...


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 14, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Biotin broke me out horrendously are you acne prone? I'd love to try nourish hair but I've been too scared to try anything since my nightmare experience with Biotin


 

I have oily acne prone skin and the last time I tried biotin I did get a huge achy pimple but the dosage I was taking was crazy high...I think i was taking like 4 of my 1,000 mcg tablets a day.  The Nourish-Hair only has 1200 mcg and my current acne is gone and no new bumps have popped up and I'm not consistent with my skin care regimen so it has to be the vitamins.  I haven't been taking the extra 1,000 mcg for very long but I'm not gonna continue once these last few are gone, I'm diggin my clear skin.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow! Thats really exciting! I think I'll give em a whirl now!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 14, 2010)

I love this stuff ..i buy it when they have buy one get one free.


----------



## manter26 (Feb 14, 2010)

I took that stuff and I'm a pretty hairy person myself. Not only did my leg hair grow in sooner, but thicker and darker as well. It made my nails grow long but they were brittle and snapped off just as fast. 

I'm only taking a multi-vitamin, calcium, and fish oil. From this combo, I've noticed my hair body hair grows in super soft....more like fuzz than stubble.


----------



## babayred_86 (Feb 14, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Biotin broke me out horrendously are you acne prone? I'd love to try nourish hair but I've been too scared to try anything since my nightmare experience with Biotin




I'm acne prone and the first time I started biotin (1000mcg) I had horrrrrible breakouts. After that, I stopped taking it for about two weeks. I've started using it again along with a b complex to balance it out and I've had no problems since. The only time i get breakouts now is when my cycle is about to start


----------



## ms.blue (Feb 14, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Biotin broke me out horrendously are you acne prone? I'd love to try nourish hair but I've been too scared to try anything since my nightmare experience with Biotin



I'm extremely acne prone. I have been suffering since I 10 (I hit puberty early)  my skin has pretty much cleared up since I stopped taken them and also drinking water has helped.


----------



## Queen_Earth (Feb 14, 2010)

lol! That's WILD! I am going to try out the GNC Ultra Mega Multivitamin; I wonder if the results will be similar


----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 14, 2010)

This is the first time I've ever given vitamins a chance to work so I'm glad they work, but I'm glad I don't have a boyfriend/husband cuz I'd be using his razor more than him lol.


----------



## Lita (Jun 20, 2010)

Bumping!






Happy hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2010)

I took these vitamins years ago and got to APL in like a few months from shoulder length hair. I totally forgot all about them and they're cheap too. I had gotten carried away and started ordering other hair vitamins to try out, which work very well but they are depleting my bank account and I could definitely use something effective but cheaper hair vitamins.

Thanks for bumping this thread.


----------



## kizzylonghair (Jun 20, 2010)

ms.blue said:


> I use take 1000 mg of msm and 5000 mcg of biotin and the side effect from them was a hairy beast lol. I was growing hair everywhere, in places where there was no hair there was hair. I even found one hair growing in the middle of my forehead! Waxing was costing me to much but the reason I stopped was due to the fact of 1. I was taking to much pills and 2. It was causing to much breakouts.


 
It was the MSM for me breaking me out, As its already in my hair supplement I stopped taking extra, the breakouts stopped


----------



## divachyk (Jun 20, 2010)

babayred_86 said:


> I'm acne prone and the first time I started biotin (1000mcg) I had horrrrrible breakouts. After that, I stopped taking it for about two weeks. I've started using it again along with a b complex to balance it out and I've had no problems since. The only time i get breakouts now is when my cycle is about to start


Thank you for sharing this information. I'm suffering from frequent acne right now and was about to run out and buy the 5000mcg of biotin but now I may reconsider, or pair it with b complex as you mentioned. I once had blood clots and have to be careful what I take.  What dosage of biotin are you taking?



Miss AJ said:


> I have oily acne prone skin and the last time I tried biotin I did get a huge achy pimple but the dosage I was taking was crazy high...I think i was taking like 4 of my 1,000 mcg tablets a day.  The Nourish-Hair only has 1200 mcg and my current acne is gone and no new bumps have popped up and I'm not consistent with my skin care regimen so it has to be the vitamins.  I haven't been taking the extra 1,000 mcg for very long but I'm not gonna continue once these last few are gone, I'm diggin my clear skin.


Congrats. I'd be digging my clear skin too. I'll research this vitamin to see if I can take it. Sounds well worth it if I can. Thx for sharing!


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jun 20, 2010)

*I just purchased these and they arrived yesterday, the directions say to take 2 per day and I already take a multivitamin. I was thinking about taking 1 per day or even 1 every other day. I honestly don't see how my body can absorb all those vitamins.*


----------



## Vintageglam (Jun 20, 2010)

^^ BG I actually take my hair vits in place of my multi as i figured they contained almost the same breakdown of vits.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Jun 20, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^ BG I actually take my hair vits in place of my multi as i figured they contained almost the same breakdown of vits.


 
*Thanks for the tip Positively Radiant, I was trying to use up my multivitamins cuz they expire in September girl!   lol, after that I'll transition to hair vitamins. I'm petite so I was scared about overdosing on vitamins. lol!*


----------



## vtoodler (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't believe that someone is actually complaining of a beauty product being too effective.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Love this, just bought my pills. Why are the pills so darn big though?


----------

